# Dell 2400, Missing Multimedia Audio Controller



## suichih_x (Dec 12, 2008)

I tried to search for others with a related problem to mine and have tried some of the advice they were given. However, it hasn't helped at all. So I have decided to detail me own problem and hope for some help!

I am not quite sure how this happened, but some drivers concerning audio have been deleted from my Dell Dimension 2400, which operates with Windows XP. The first thing I noticed was the lack of sound from my speakers. The second thing I noticed was, upon restarting my computer, a window came up saying New Hardware, asking if I would like to install. I proceeded to install, but to no avail. In the Device Manager, there is a yellow "?" next to Multimedia Audio Controller. 

I have reinstalled SoundMAX and a chipset of Dell Dimension 2400, but neither has helped. I am not very computer literate, so any help will the greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

in the device mgr at the top there is an option u can try that says update driver. click that and it should install the driver u need. or have u gone to the dell website and looked under support and then typed in your model number and then xp? i also have a dell dimension 2400 running windows xp.hope this helps u.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to TSG. You should have received a Dell Dimension RecourceCD with your Dimension 2400 which contains all of the device drivers.
If however you don't have it you can download the drivers from Dell's website as pishbloom2 has stated.
Here's the link http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&ServiceTag=&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P4_CEL_2400&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## suichih_x (Dec 12, 2008)

I have tried downloading the drivers at Dell.com, as I do not have the ResourceCD. Only three audio drivers are listed:
Analog Devices - Driver. Applies to: ADI 198x Integrated Audio
Creative Labs - Patch/Upgrade. Applies to: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
Creative Labs - Patch/Upgrade. Applies to: Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Digital

I downloaded and installed the Analog Devices - Driver, which actually installed SoundMax. However, I still hear no sound. 

Also, under Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Volume Tab
it says No Audio Device. 

Not sure if that's helpful or not.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

u only need the one driver from the dell website for audio. the patches u dont need.i have the same exact computer. i had no resource or restore cd. it came with windows xp home i changed it windows xp pro. but the audio is the one i used and my sound is fine.have u gone into the device mgr and do u see any yellow question marks?if so look at the top and u will see update drivers. it should then install the correct drivers for u. and this should solve your audio problem.one other stupid question when u installed the driver did it ask u if u want to restart the computer now or later? when u reboot or restart it should then be ok.hope this helps u.


----------



## suichih_x (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, under Device Manager there is a yellow ? Next to Multimedia Audio Controller, which is listed under Other, not Audio Devices. I have tried updating but it always says that it couldn't find the correct info. I have re-started it, but when I do the error "No ADI codec driver is installed" always comes up.


----------



## bunbun008 (May 8, 2006)

I have Dell XPS/Dimension XPS Gen 3 and put in a new hard drive and installed windows xp but have no sound, of course, there is a yellow ? mark. The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28) for multimedia audio controller. I cannot locate this on any cd I have and don't have the resource cd.


----------

